# pasarlo / pasárselo bien / pasar



## ganacka

Hola,

Quisiera saber cómo se puede traducir _lo pasamos muy bien_ (en el pasado) al francés.

Gracias


----------



## Grekh

Nous avons eu un drôle!

J'ai lu cette expression dans quelques livres..


----------



## ganacka

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## mickaël

Hola



Grekh said:


> Nous avons eu un drôle!
> 
> J'ai lu cette expression dans quelques livres..


Hmm disculpame Grekh.. falta una palabra y creo que confundes con otra expresión.
Lo traduciría más bien por: *Nous nous sommes bien amusés* o bien *Nous avons passé une agréable journée*.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Oui, effectivement, il semble que Grekh ait fait un petit mélange.

 
Nous avons eu un drôle!


La phrase que tu proposes, Mickaël, est très bien. (L'autre phrase était correcte aussi: nous avons passé un(e) bon(ne) moment/ journée/ soirée...)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## XIKA

Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, effectivement, il semble que Grekh ait fait un petit mélange.
> 
> 
> Nous avons eu un drôle!
> 
> 
> Les deux phrases que tu proposes, Mickaël, sont très bien.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 

Hola

perdón, qué significa entonces lo que dice Grekh?

gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Xika,

La frase de Grekh no quiere decir nada tal y como la ha puesto: "hemos tenido un gracioso/extraño".

Algo falta, o no recuerda bien la expresión que leyó. Pero de todas formas, "drôle" no se adapta muy bien, a mi juicio, para traducir "lo pasamos muy bien".

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## LAVALDI

Grekh said:


> Nous avons eu un drôle!
> 
> J'ai lu cette expression dans quelques livres..


 

Puedes decir c’était une drôle de nuit! Que sería como una locura de noche, una noche de locos… ( no sé si me equivoco... corregidme)
 
No sé si te refieres a eso…


----------



## XIKA

Buenas,

entonces yo también estaba equivocada porque pensaba que _drôle_ era la forma coloquial de _amusant_.

Sé que no significa exactamente lo mismo pero si, por ejemplo, quisiera expresar algo parecido a *"¡Fue una pasada!"* ¿cómo tendía que decirlo en francés? (coloquialmente eh?  )

merci


----------



## LAVALDI

XIKA said:


> Buenas,
> 
> entonces yo también estaba equivocada porque pensaba que _drôle_ era la forma coloquial de _amusant_.
> 
> Sé que no significa exactamente lo mismo pero si, por ejemplo, quisiera expresar algo parecido a *"¡Fue una pasada!"* ¿cómo tendía que decirlo en francés? (coloquialmente eh?  )
> 
> merci


 

Sí, drôle significa también divertido, depende de donde lo coloques. Si lo situas antes del sustantivo significa raro, si está detrás significa divertido. Pero, en realidad se utiliza en expresiones como la que he escrito anteriormente. Y sí, es como una mezcla entre raro/divertido, una pasada...

Además, a nivel coloquial, se emplea bastante.

Je t'en prie!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Xika,

También drôle es sinónimo de amusant, no estás equivocada. Pero depende de como lo dices.

Ce clown est très drôle ! Este payaso es muy divertido.
Un histoire drôle : un chiste

Pero si lo pones así :_ un drôle de_..., entonces se convierte en curioso, extraño, raro. O algo _de mucho cuidado,malo..._.

C'est un drôle de clown : es un extraño payaso, vaya payaso más extraño.
Une drôle d'histoire: una curiosa historia, un mal asunto.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Se puede decir:
- Qu´est-ce que ça a été drôle!  
- Qu´est-ce qu´on s´est marré   
- On s´est bien marré  
- On a bien rigolé  
- On s´est bien poilé    

Et au Canada:
- Ça a été le fun

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## yeyiboub

Hola !

Puede decirme que significa la frase "me lo paso bien" en francés ?
He pensado a : "ça s'est bien passé pour moi" o "j'ai beaucoup apprécié".

Gracias por sus respuestas !


----------



## josepbadalona

Oui, c'est l'idée, à adapter au contexte : aussi = je passe une bonne journée, mon séjour est super, vacances extra, c'est très sympa ...
tu oublies les mots espagnols et tu te demandes ce que tu dirais en français dans les mêmes circonstances, il n'y a que ça de vrai !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola, 

Pienso que también puedes decir:

"Je m'amuse bien"


----------



## Tina.Irun

L´explication de Josep est très complète.
On pourrait le traduire en général par "je m´amuse"  (c´est au présent).


----------



## yeyiboub

D'accord, je ne savais pas si c'était du présent ou du passé. Merci à tous les trois.
Hasta luego !


----------



## elronin

Hola!

Como se traduciría *Estoy seguro que nos lo pasaremos bien*..¿ Podria ser,  *je suis sûr**que nous lui passerons bien* ?. 

Merci


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

"Je suis sûr que ça ira bien, que cela se passera bien, que nous serons/irons bien" ...


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Hay que saber que se dice "pasarlO bien" en España pero "pasarlA bien" en México.  Como en Québec por el francés, los mexicanos feminizan su vocabulario mientras los españoles, como los franceses, lo masculizan.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Pasarlo bien o pasarla bien, es cierto que depende del país pero significa divertirse, por lo que la traducción francesa sería: *Je suis sûr(e) que nous allons nous amuser. *

saludos


----------



## Paquita

Diría = "Je suis sûr(e) que nous allons passer un bon moment"  ; muchas veces se trata de divertirse pero no siempre ; uno puede pasarlo bien sin que sea necesariamente bromeando o riendo. Te invitan a una cena, cenarás bien, encontrarás a gente interesante, lo pasarás bien pero no por ello te "divertirás".


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Hola Paquit&

Claro que no necesairamente tiene que ser "s'amuser", pero no significa que mi traducción no sea correcta - simplemente depende del contexto. Sin embargo, mi intención era aclarar que la expresión no se puede traducir como "Je suis sûr que ça ira bien".

Bonne journée


----------



## Paquita

Hola NotTheDoctor : 
Estamos conformes = a falta de contexto preciso, no tenemos más remedio que imaginar todas las hipótesis...confiando que alguna que otra cuadre.


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

J'avalise les propos de Paquit&. qui a l'avantage de présenter une traduction mitoyenne, entre la mienne "Je suis sûr que cela se passera bien", trop générale et banale, et celle de NotTheDoctor "Je suis sûr que nous allons nous amuser", trop chargée et interprétative.


----------



## elronin

Hola  a todos! ,primero de todo muchas gracias por todas as respuestas,y lo siguiente os doi el contexto de la frase, era este:

*El sabado nos vemos ,seguro que nos lo pasaremos bien.

*Yo me referia a pasarlo bien ,en el sentido de pasar un buen dia, un dia ameno.

MERCI!!


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> J'avalise les propos de Paquit&. qui a l'avantage de présenter une traduction mitoyenne, entre la mienne "Je suis sûr que cela se passera bien", trop générale et banale, et celle de NotTheDoctor "Je suis sûr que nous allons nous amuser", trop chargée et interprétative.


 
Cuando dices "Je suis sûr que cela se passera bien" yo entiendo "Seguro que todo va a salir bien", lo que no tiene nada que ver con "Seguro que nos lo pasaremos bien". 
De hecho, "Je suis sûr(e) que nous allons passer un bon moment" no significa lo mismo que "Je suis sûr que cela se passera bien". 
Lo he consultado con varios traductores franceses y españoles, colegas de la agencia de traducción parisina en la que trabajo.

Bonne soirée et bon courage pour cette semaine (ce mois?) de grève...


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Tout ce que mon propos visait c'est que votre traduction était d'un côté de la bonne et la mienne de l'autre.  Disons aux antipodes par rapport à celle de Paquit& que nous semblons tous deux avoir fait nôtre ...


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Désolée d'insister mais "pasarlo/pasarla bien" peut être employé dans le sens de "divertirse". Donc, "s'amuser" est l'une des traductions possibles. 
Par contre, "cela se passera bien" veut dire "(todo) saldrá bien" o "va a salir bien", ce qui n'a rien à voir avec le sens de "pasarlo bien".
D'ailleurs, vos trois propositions ("Je suis sûr que ça ira bien, que cela se passera bien, que nous serons/irons bien" ... ) sont des phrases qui servent à rassurer. Et j'insiste, cette intention n'est pas présente dans l'expression espagnole. 
Est-ce que pour vous "cela se passera bien" et "nous allons passer un bon moment" veulent dire la même chose ? 

Bonne soirée.


----------



## evapeba

¿Podría alguien decirme como decir en francés "pasarlo muy bien" a un grupo de amigos que se van de viaje? Muchas gracias.


----------



## chlapec

Amusez-vous bien!, par exemple.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Evapeba:

Bienvenida entre nosotros

Deberías encontrar lo que buscas y más aún en los hilos siguientes:

pasarlo bien
pasarlo bien
pasarlo mal


----------



## evapeba

Merci beaucoup! Mi francés está más que oxidado :-/


----------



## Exploser

Hola,
Quiero decir (a la fin de un mensaje) _Pasatelo bien!_, pero a varias personas, con la segunda persona del plural. Alguien me puede ayudar?_ Pasaoslo bien!_ no me suena correcto...

Gracias por vuestra ayuda, Matthieu.


----------



## Paquita

Grammaticalement tu as raison à condition d'ajouter un accent : pasáoslo bien

et aussi

Mais il est tellement plus simple de dire "que lo paséis bien"

Attends confirmation de "natifs" au cas où ...


----------



## Cromola

Tu peux dire aussi "pasaroslo bien"


----------



## Áristos

Cromola said:


> Tu peux dire aussi "pasaroslo bien"



Siento decir que eso no es correcto
Aquí dejo el enlace de la página de la RAE donde se explica: 
Clic aquí  (busquen donde dice "Infinitivo por imperativo")

Lo correcto es como dice Paquita, "pasáoslo".
También se podría decir "pasadlo bien", evitando usar el verbo como reflexivo. El significado no cambia.

Saludos.


----------



## Cromola

Tiene gracia, porque que entonces llevo toda mi vida diciendolo mal.
xD


----------



## Áristos

Cromola said:


> Tiene gracia, porque que entonces llevo toda mi vida diciendolo mal.
> xD



Y yo, y yo... Por algo soy de Murcia 
Pero ya ves, una cosa es lo que decimos y otra lo que debe decirse y, sobre todo, escribirse. En el foro este cada día aprendemos todos algo nuevo jeje


----------



## Exploser

Vale, muy bien, esta muy claro ahora, os agradezco mucho.

Un saludo  Matthieu.


----------



## joss81

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola!

No entiendo este palabra en la frase:

acabé pasàndomelo de maravilla con rachel

J'ai fini (ou je venais de) ???? merveille avec Rachel

gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Finalement je me suis bien amusé(e) / j'ai passé de bons moments... 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## faridessalhi

Aunque se lo pasen bien en la escuela


le ''lo'' réfère à quoi ici ? c'est quoi son équivalent français , et comment traduire cette phrase ?

thanks


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Faridessalhi:

Si tu lis ce fil depuis le début tu verras que ce "lo" ne se traduit pas en français pour cette expression. Il n'a pas de valeur grammaticale particulière, c'est juste une façon de s'exprimer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Yakuru

LAVALDI said:


> Sí, drôle significa también divertido, depende de donde lo coloques. Si lo situas antes del sustantivo significa raro, si está detrás significa divertido. Pero, en realidad se utiliza en expresiones como la que he escrito anteriormente. Y sí, es como una mezcla entre raro/divertido, una pasada...
> 
> Además, a nivel coloquial, se emplea bastante.
> 
> Je t'en prie!!!



A tod@s - 'Un drôle' así sin más, también existe. Por lo tanto, lo que dice Grekh tal cual 'nous avons eu un drôle' está totalmente fuera de contexto; explico: un drôle sería básicamente lo que en español diríamos 'un chiquillo', o 'un muchachillo'.. algo parecido.. así que 'nous avons eu un drôle' casi que podríamos traducirlo.. 'hemos tenido un niño'!! No es algo que se suele utilizar, pero existe.
Realmente para traducir lo que quiere decir, 'pasarlo bien' 'pasarlo en grande' 'pasarlo bomba'.. todo esto se resume más o menos a 'bien s'amuser', incluso (pero ya más informal) 's'éclater' (eso lo dicen más bien los jóvenes).

Espero haya servido de algo, soy nuevo por aquí así que llego tarde pero si puedo ayudar en algo aquí estoy


----------

